# Paludarium



## 9murphy9 (Nov 5, 2011)

hi i'm building a small 10 gallon Paludarium and i'm trying to sort out a substrate that will support plant growth i came across this Aquarium Plant Substrate Fertilizer Root Tabs / Aquarium Plant Food X10 | eBay

would this work or would i have to use a soil/sand of some sort under my gravel or could this be used if not would silver sand or a regular soil work its going to have bog wood, rocks , moss, plants and hopefully a fire bellied toad if my parents let me.so would this work thanks Alex


----------



## 9murphy9 (Nov 5, 2011)

anyone ??


----------



## Paul112 (Apr 6, 2007)

What kind of plants are you planning on using, and how are you keeping the soil separate from the water?

Plants will need various minerals and nitrates from their planting medium. Some plants, such as Pothos / Devils Ivy, Inch plants (_Tradescantia_) etc, can grow directly in the water, and are happy having "wet feet" all the time. Other species may need a relatively dry soil, with good drainage. 

If you plan on having a separate land area (such as with a glass divider to keep the water out), I'd go with a gravel base for drainage, an organic compost/sand mix for plants to grow in, and some sphagnum moss on top for the frog to clamber around on.

Best,
Paul


----------



## 9murphy9 (Nov 5, 2011)

its going to be based loosely around this so there will be a few aquatic plants but most will be on land it will most likely be divided with large flat stones with a gravel bottom with soil on top of the gravel being held in place with large stones.I am probably not going to have the water fall,if i need soil could i put soil such as peat or topsoil or another easily available land soil and put it under the gravel so it couldn't be disturbed, would this work ?? thanks

Alex 



Paludarium - YouTube


----------



## Paul112 (Apr 6, 2007)

If you look at that video closely at 0:30, you can see that there is a glass or perspex divider siliconed in behind the rocks, to keep the water and land separate. That's probably the easiest way to go, as it will prevent the soil mixing with the water and becoming soup, and can be hidden like in the video with rocks or driftwood.

In the land portion, the bottom layer should be gravel, so that water from the soil can drain down. Many plants will rot if they sit in waterlogged soil. Over the gravel, you can add any soil mix you choose. Peat or topsoil should work, but I would personally add some organic compost to give the plants better nutrition. You can mix some sand in with this to make it drain easier, and less muddy.

On top of the soil, you could add more gravel, but I would personally just stick a load of sphagnum moss on top to stop soil disturbance. Fire bellies enjoy moss, and will be able to hide in it if they choose.

Best,
Paul


----------



## 9murphy9 (Nov 5, 2011)

thanks mate i dint notice that i will go with that idea then one last question how will the aquatic plants get nutrients ?? will i just be able to put those root tabs in with the gravel ? thanks mate your being a massive help 

Alex


----------



## 9murphy9 (Nov 5, 2011)

also how come you can't see the container when he goes close up to the water you cant see the top of the container so what does he use


----------

